# Mortgage Insurance



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

What Insurance do I need to be looking at with a Mortgage?

Obviously House & Contents, but what other?


----------



## majcas84 (Aug 24, 2012)

If you have any dependants, then possibly life insurance. Enough to pay the mortgage off, should the need arise.


----------



## allgearnoidea (May 9, 2013)

hi

im a mortgage advisor and underwriter. there are a few types of insurance you can get:

life and critical illness cover
accident sickness and unemployment cover
buildings and contents
home emergency cover


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

house insurance is essential with a mortgage, always a good idea to have contents too and life insurance.


----------



## allgearnoidea (May 9, 2013)

you wont get a mortgage without budings insurance as the bank has no security without it.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

allgearnoidea said:


> you wont get a mortgage without buildings insurance as the bank has no security without it.


This.


----------

